# Using Fertilizers?



## csaxe21 (Nov 25, 2008)

Hey everyone,

I have a planted 26 gallon tank, and I'm having some trouble with my plants (My first planted tank ). Just about all of my plants are showing obvious deficiencies, but I don't really know of what. Almost all of them are either yellowish, or brown. I want Green! So, I really don't know so much about what to do, but is it too late for them? I know dead leaves would be clear-ish and soft, and that isn't the sign with most of them (Some though..), but is there any other ways to tell if a plant is dead or not?
I really couldn't tell you all of their names off the top of my head, since they weren't written down when they were shipped to me, and I didn't choose them, so it may take me some time to get it right if you guys think its important to know. 
So, my main question is do I need more fertilizers? I'm using daily doses of Flourish Excel, and it's only been a few days, so I may be rushing it, but no results. I'm running 2, DIY CO2, 2L bottles, since my pressurized was not working correctly. I am getting sent a new bubble counter, so I should have it working soon, but for now this is what I got . I'm also running 3 watts per gallon (2x39watts, T5 6700K).

So, I wanted to know if I should order some fertilizers from here:

http://www.aquariumfertilizer.com/Store.php?c=u10xipsgjpsy36twknbfhorlouf28av2

I'm a real noob at this and don't even know what to even look to order.

Also, I just thought of another idea that might help me a bit...
Right now, both of my DIY CO2 are being diffused by chopsticks. It's doing pretty well and I always see a bunch of little bubbles, but do you think I should hook it up to my Red Sea CO2 Reactor 500? It is supposed to have 99% dissolving, so would this work? Will there be enough CO2 flowing to get the reactor running, or does it need more pressure? Should I just have one of the two connected to it, or would it be smarter if I joined them with a T connector before hitting the reactor?

Thanks


----------



## freydo (Jan 7, 2006)

you've got the lights and you've got the co2, and as you've guessed, you're missing the fertilizers. what you've described of the plants leaves are nutrient deficiencies.

i would skip the stuff from the link you provided, instead look at from one of the sponsors here and obtain the needed basics: N,P,K which is:
K2SO4, KNO3, and KH2P04

i'm going to suggest you look up and get familiar with the PPS-Pro fertilization method. it's an easy method of providing nutrients to your plants. you just need to mix two solutions, one with the above mentioned items, plus MgSO4, which is just epsom salts that you can get from your local drug store.

the second solution is your trace elements, which can be CSM+B, that you can also get from the site sponsors.

each day you add 1ml/10 gallons of each solution to your tank before your tank lights come on. for your trace elements you can also go with Seachem Flourish if you don't want to go with the CSM+B... just follow the dosage as per the bottle.

as for your co2 injection method, you can resume with your current mode. just move the outlet to be directly underneath the intake of your filter. this will draw the co2 into your filter, which will further dissolve the co2 into the water.

hope this helps!


----------



## new2plnts (Jul 8, 2008)

I would recommend getting your ferts Green Leaf Aquarium a sponsor on here as they are extremely helpful and also good prices. But like the guy above me said just need the ferts and your good to go hopefully


----------



## csaxe21 (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks, just a few things I'm still a bit unclear on...

For getting the ferts, do I need to only get the PPS-Pro? I've heard of it before, so I know a bit about it. Or, do I need PPS-Pro and CSM+B?

Also, for the sponsors, I know how this may be a stupid question (I am quite the noob), but who are the sponsors? Where can I contact them or whatever I need to do? I've heard of Green Leaf Aquarium, but how do find a sponsor for them?

Thanks


----------



## csaxe21 (Nov 25, 2008)

Just to add in...
I tried to research more on PPS-Pro, and I guess I actually know nothing about it. I'm feeling a bit clueless here. Is it a single product you buy? Please help me out here.

Thanks


----------



## csaxe21 (Nov 25, 2008)

Sorry for the multiple posts, but I think I found the sponsors category on the forum, and I think I found what I need. Is this good?
http://www.greenleafaquariums.com/aquarium-fertilizers-supplements/micro-macro-fertilizers.html

Also do I need a scale?

Please, still explain a bit on what PPS-Pro is.

Thanks again


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi csaxe21,

PPS-Pro is not a single product, it is a system for dosing N, P, K, and trace elements. Here is a link to how to fertilize using the PPS-Pro method. http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/pps-analysis-feedback/39491-newbie-guide-pps-pro.html
Take time to read the post completely, it will answer many of your questions.


----------



## csaxe21 (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks, I think I'm understanding a bit more.
But, do I need to do the Macro and Micro Solutions?
And is it dosed everyday?
Also is this what I need? Or do I need more?

http://www.greenleafaquariums.com/aquarium-fertilizers-supplements/micro-macro-fertilizers.html

Thanks again


----------



## mattmathis (Dec 13, 2008)

Yes, you need macro and micro.
Yes, it is dosed everyday.
You will also need this
And a scale from ebay or amazon or somewhere that measures grams will help you a lot.

I've been going through this same thing, and I've learned a lot, but there is still a LOT left to learn. Sometimes the gurus don't understand us noobs at all. lol

hope this helps.


----------



## csaxe21 (Nov 25, 2008)

Alright, I'm good with buying all of that.

So I need all 3 of the Potassium plus the magnesium in 1 mixture, and the CSM+B in another. Right?

Just a few more questions...
How long does this normally last, like am I going to have to buy all of this once a months, once every few months, or like once a year?
Does anyone know any good reliable/maybe cheep brands for the scale? I don't want to have to spend more money I need to.

Thanks, I think I'll be alright once I get these straight.


----------



## csaxe21 (Nov 25, 2008)

Oh, and I have Reverse Osmosis water. That's distilled, right? Does the temperature matter? Because my unit gives pretty cold water since it's for us to drink.

Thanks again


----------



## mattmathis (Dec 13, 2008)

csaxe21 said:


> So I need all 3 of the Potassium plus the magnesium in 1 mixture, and the CSM+B in another. Right?


Yes

It's 1ml per 10 gallons so how long it lasts depends on the tank size, I'm probably going to mix mine at about a 1/4 or 1/2 as much as the suggestion in that link. because I only have a 10 gallon I"m going to dose right now. When I start with my 75 gallon I'll probably mix it the way the link says.

As for the scale I can't help you, I have an old no-name one around here that I'm going to use to start. I've read that if you measure a nickle and it weighs 5 grams then the scales are right. I hope that's right!


----------



## mattmathis (Dec 13, 2008)

csaxe21 said:


> Oh, and I have Reverse Osmosis water. That's distilled, right? Does the temperature matter? Because my unit gives pretty cold water since it's for us to drink.
> 
> Thanks again


Not sure about that one.


----------



## csaxe21 (Nov 25, 2008)

Alright thanks. The tanks a 26 gallon, so should I go with the full amount of what is suggested?
Also, would this work:
http://cgi.ebay.ca/100-x-0-01-Gram-...14&_trkparms=72:1215|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1308

Thanks


----------



## freydo (Jan 7, 2006)

depending on where you get your fertilizers from, you really don't need a lot of the dry ferts. they should come in margerine size containers, which would last for quite a while. a 500ml batch would last you about 5.5 months if you dose 3ml each day. just make sure to keep it in a dark cool location. i think most people keep it in their fridge.

mattmathis: i would personally mix the proper amounts as per the instructions, otherwise you would need to dose more to achieve the proper amounts of nutrients that your plants need. maybe just mix it in a smaller container.


----------



## mattmathis (Dec 13, 2008)

freydo said:


> mattmathis: i would personally mix the proper amounts as per the instructions, otherwise you would need to dose more to achieve the proper amounts of nutrients that your plants need. maybe just mix it in a smaller container.


Thanks! I will do as you say. Also, could you take a look at this thread and see what you think?

I was basically asking, if I could leave the KNO3 & KH2PO4 out of PPS macro solution and dose those separately. If I did that would it have any bad effect on the solution?

Thanks again!


----------



## csaxe21 (Nov 25, 2008)

I just went to go try and order the fertilizers, and they don't ship to Canada . Do any of you guys know a company that ships the fertilizers to Canada? 

Thanks


----------



## freydo (Jan 7, 2006)

try phoning local hydroponics shops in the area. that's where i got mine from.


----------



## freydo (Jan 7, 2006)

mattmathis said:


> Thanks! I will do as you say. Also, could you take a look at this thread and see what you think?
> 
> I was basically asking, if I could leave the KNO3 & KH2PO4 out of PPS macro solution and dose those separately. If I did that would it have any bad effect on the solution?
> 
> Thanks again!


do you plan on dosing the KNO3 & KH2PO4 daily? if the amounts are going to be consistent with the PPS-Pro method, the daily amounts would be fairly small. if the doses are along the lines of EI, you might throw things off with what is suggested for the other ferts.

i would suggest adding the adjusted amounts, based off of the PPS-Pro method, to the solution.


----------



## csaxe21 (Nov 25, 2008)

I need some quick help. For the dry ferts, does it make a difference for how long they're dry, or something of that nature. Because, the scale will take longer to get to me then the ferts will (I found a store), so I wont be able to make the mixture until I get the scale. I don't know how long this would be, maybe around a week.

So, would the ferts be OK? Would I have to put them in the fridge or something? Or, should I wait until I get the scale so I could do things instantly? Thanks


----------



## freydo (Jan 7, 2006)

the dry ferts will be fine if they come in containers with a sealing lid, and stored in a cool, dark, dry place. i keep my unused dry ferts in my tank cabinet.


----------



## csaxe21 (Nov 25, 2008)

Alright sounds good. So, I'm going to go do the order, but for a dark cool dry place, my tank is over a vent, so it gets so heat blown under it. It does nothing to the tank, I've made sure of that, but there's a chance that it could make my cabinet a bit warmer then cool. So, should it be so cool, as in a fridge, or maybe just a kitchen cabinet, thats close to the fridge so it gets some cold air?

Thanks


----------



## freydo (Jan 7, 2006)

you can then just put the ferts in a closet or cabinet. some people may tell you to put them in a fridge, but the hydroponics shop i get mine from just have them out on the shop shelves at room temperature. and they're fine.


----------



## csaxe21 (Nov 25, 2008)

Alright thanks.


----------

